# ergasies synedriou/symbouliou



## perdikoula

Καλημέρα,
πρώτη φορά στο φόρουμ και θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξής: πώς να πω στα Αγγλικά "εργασίες συνεδρίου;" Π.χ. "κατά τη διάρκεια των εργασιών του συνεδρίου". Το "εργασίες" είναι το πρόβλημά μου. Όχι "works" φαντάζομαι...
Ευχαριστώ πολύ


----------



## shawnee

Καλός όρισες «περδικούλα». Για δοκίμασε   'proceedings'. Περίμενε και θα βρεθούν κ’άλλα.


----------



## perdikoula

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. "proceedings" θα έλεγα στην περίπτωση που επρόκειτο για πρακτικά ενός συνεδρίου. Έτσι τουλάχιστον αναφέρονται στις δημοσιεύσεις. Το χρησιμοποιούμε και για εργασίες..; Θα το κοιτάξω


----------



## cougr

Καλωσόρισες και από μένα perdikoula. Το _εργασίες_ στην προκειμένη περίπτωση συνήθως αποδίδεται ως _presentations_.


----------



## perdikoula

Σε ευχαριστώ cougr. Δεν εννοώ, όμως, καθεμία από τις εργασίες που παρουσιάζονται. Εννοώ γενικά "οι εργασίες του συνεδρίου" που μπορεί να μην είναι μόνο παρουσιάσεις.. η φράση μπορεί να είναι κάπως έτσι: _κατά τη διάρκεια των εργασιών του ετήσιου συνεδρίου για την κλιματική αλλαγή το λόγο πήρε ο πρόεδρος του [...] και δήλωσε τα εξής..._ Θέλω να αποφύγω να χρησιμοποιήσω το _during the conference.._


----------



## cougr

Κατάλαβα, το _εργασιών_ είναι λιγάκι προβληματικό και νομίζω ότι θα χρειαστεί να  μεταφράσεις την πρόταση κάπως πιο ελεύθερα χρησιμοποιόντας το _proceedings_ που είχε προτείνει προηγουμένος ο _shawnee_. Πχ. _During the proceedings of the annual _conference_....._


----------



## ladychiquitita

Κι εγώ νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις το proceedings εδώ και θα είχε την έννοια "διαδικασίες".


----------



## perdikoula

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!


----------

